# Objektorientierte Datenbank



## kjube (8. Mai 2012)

Hey,

ich soll für die Uni ein Projekt vorbereiten mit dem Thema Objektorientierte Datenbanken, sprich ein paar kleine Programme erstellen und erstmal kein tiefergreifendes Verständnis besitzen. Ich habe jedoch keinerlei verwurstbare Informationen von meinem Dozenten erhalten.

Hat jemand gute Quellen, wenn möglich im Netz, oder sonst einfach in einem Buch?
Ein gutes Tutorial wäre natürlich noch genialer.


mfg.
André

PS: Spart euch "Google doch". Danke.


----------



## Marcinek (8. Mai 2012)

Ist google kaputt?


----------



## Gast2 (8. Mai 2012)

kjube hat gesagt.:


> PS: Spart euch "Google doch". Danke.



Sorry aber wieso? Du studierst, also arbeite auch. Googlen gehört nunmal dazu. 

Wenn du dann etwas findest was du nicht verstehst, dann frage konkret mit Fehler/Verständnis Beschreibung nach und wir helfen auch gerne. 

Studieren beinhaltet hauptsächlich eigenständiges Arbeiten. Das weiss man vorher und wenn du das noch nicht kannst fang besser schnell damit an. Keiner deiner Dozenten wird dir was vorkauen! 

Und um der Aussage "Googlen bringt hier nichts" mal vorwegzugreifen. Zu dem Thema finden sich 1000[..]0000ende Infos.


----------



## Sonecc (8. Mai 2012)

Hier klicken um zu sehen, wie man bekommt was man sucht ohne dafür lange warten zu müssen und sich flames anhören zu müssen, aus welchen dümmlichen argumenten auch immer man das tut.
Also ehrlich... Und dann noch der dämliche Kommentar im PS


----------



## darekkay (8. Mai 2012)

kjube hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe jedoch keinerlei verwurstbare Informationen von meinem Dozenten erhalten.
> PS: Spart euch "Google doch". Danke.



Als Student wird eben selbstständiges Arbeiten trainiert. Was hält dich davon ab, Google und die Forensuche zu nutzen und _erst dann_ genaue Fragen zu stellen? 

Das allgemeine Thema ist natürlich in der Wiki beschrieben, das kennst du wahrscheinlich schon: Objektdatenbank ? Wikipedia

Zum Thema Objektdatenbank + Java: db4o, hibernate
Und ein paar Folien: Objekt-orientierte Datenbanksysteme

Nichts, was ein Student nicht hätte selbst herausfinden können


----------



## maki (8. Mai 2012)

*verschoben*


----------



## kjube (8. Mai 2012)

Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Hier klicken um zu sehen, wie man bekommt was man sucht ohne dafür lange warten zu müssen und sich flames anhören zu müssen, aus welchen dümmlichen argumenten auch immer man das tut.
> Also ehrlich... Und dann noch der dämliche Kommentar im PS



Schau dir halt selber mal an was da für Quellen rauskommen, wenn man solchen Nonsense wie du eintipt... (Da haste dir selber n Ei gelegt)
Jeder schlauer als der Andere hier und letzlich haben die wenigsten einen Plan. Es ist zu amüsant...

Die Frage ging übrigens nicht nur um irgendwelche Links, sondern auch um Tips. Das heißt Erfahrungen, welche Datenbank man benutzen könnte. "Obectdatase", oder "DB4O".... 
Außerdem fragte ich nach einem Buch, das ist so ein Medium mit Papyrus tincta, welches eventuell jemand gelesen hat.
Da aber keiner der bisher hier Verfassenden weiß worum es geht, hoffe ich, dass es auch kompetente Leute in diesem Forum gibt, die ein wenig schreiben können über dieses Thema.


----------



## darekkay (8. Mai 2012)

Mit dieser Einstellung wird dir hier auf jeden Fall geholfen! Ich würd an deiner Stelle noch ein paar Beleidigungen einfügen, um auf nummer sicher zu gehen :toll:

Übrigens gibt es auf der Wiki-Seite den Literatur-Abschnitt. Da dieser Term im Studium wahrscheinlich noch nicht erklärt wurde - es wird hierbei auf Medien der Form "Papyrus tincta" verwiesen. Außerdem gibt es an jeder Universität eine sogenannte "Bibliothek", die ziemlich viele solcher Artefakte enthält. Aber da müsste man ja selbst suchen, was für einen deutschen Studenten unzumutbar ist. Wieso denn auch, wenn man andere danach suchen lassen kann :applaus:


----------



## Sonecc (8. Mai 2012)

kjube hat gesagt.:


> Schau dir halt selber mal an was da für Quellen rauskommen, wenn man solchen Nonsense wie du eintipt... (Da haste dir selber n Ei gelegt)
> Jeder schlauer als der Andere hier und letzlich haben die wenigsten einen Plan. Es ist zu amüsant...
> 
> Die Frage ging übrigens nicht nur um irgendwelche Links, sondern auch um Tips. Das heißt Erfahrungen, welche Datenbank man benutzen könnte. "Obectdatase", oder "DB4O"....
> ...



Direkt der erste link ist sinnvoll und als Quelle nutzbar. Desweiteren sollte der Link eher ein Hinweis darauf sein, wie du deine Pflicht als Student wahrnehmen kannst. Die ist nämlich das selbstständige arbeiten. Das bedeutet, dass du z.B. in eine Bibliothek gehst und dort nach nutzbarer Literatur suchst. Desweiteren kannst du auch amazon und Buchhändler nutzen um an Literatur zu gelangen. Zu guter Letzt ist auch digitale Literatur nicht verkehrt.
Statt also zu pöbeln wie ein Pimpf solltest du besser deine Studentische Pflicht wahrnehmen und nicht glauben, dass alle auf der Welt nur dafür leben dir deine Arbeit abzunehmen.


----------

